# Tivo Bolt Vox Streaming setup error



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

I upgraded to a new Tivo Bolt Vox at the end of November from a Premiere. Everything is working fine except I can't get the streaming setup to complete on my iPhone or iPad. I have tried on multiple iPhones and on my iPad and usually immediately get an error that setup failed, although at the moment it gets stuck on "Step2: Checking activation status". I called and opened a ticket with Tivo support over 2 weeks ago. They said that this is a know issue and the guy I talked with said he knew of over 140 other users complained about this issue. He confirmed with higher level techs that they are working on resolving this issue. He said usually issues like this are fixed within 48 hours or so. He said I would get an email when it is fixed. A day or two later on the Tivo Online site, I noticed that I kept getting an error whenever I tried to view my To Do List for the Bolt Vox. I get one of 2 errors, the first is "Check Network Connection Please make sure your box is connected to your home network, then try again.", it is on the network and Netflix and other apps can connect fine. The other error is "There are no shows scheduled to record. You can find shows by searching, using the Guide, or browsing TV and movies.", I have shows in the To Do List on the Tivo. I called support and asked about this and inquired about the fix for the streaming setup error. I was told that the same issue is causing both problems and I was assured that they were working on it. Tuesday 12/18, I called back to check the status of the issue and the woman I spoke with said that there are no updates to the ticket and she thinks they are probably still working on it. She didn't sound too sure. I pointed out that this feature is one of the reasons we upgraded to the new Bolt Vox and that I pay a monthly service fee for features I am not currently receiving. She said that she couldn't do anything before it is fixed, but if I call back once the issue is resolved, I could get a credit. I hope that doesn't mean if they never fix it, then I never get a credit. I really hope they fix this soon. Being a Sr. Software Engineer myself, I am really surprised that it is taking this long to fix a selling point feature of their product, and I wonder how long it was broken before I noticed the issue. Does anyone else have this issue and when did you first notice it?


----------



## jasbur (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm sorry I can't help, but I will add that I have this problem too.
I just got the Bolt Vox this week (Upgrading from Roamio)
My Tivo app also gets stuck on Step 2: Checking Activation status (my Tivo device status screen shows lifetime.) I tried iPad and Pixel 3 Phone. Even tried uninstalling/reinstalling apps. I was still able to setup the Roamio after that, but still same issue on Bolt.
I tried making network changes (moving both from Google Wifi to direct to my Fios router but issue persisits)
I did notice that while the app is open and checking activation status that the Bolt is continuously making service call/connection, succeeding and repeating.
I haven't called Tivo yet as I figured my troubleshooting was better than theirs, but I'm running out of options.
If they haven't figured it out during my return window, I'll likely return it.


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

Tivo support had me restart my Tivo multiple times, restart my Verizon Fios router two times and delete and re-install the iOS app twice. None of that worked. It was after all that he mentioned that over 140 people have reported this issue. This was over 2 weeks ago. I wonder how many hundreds or thousands of people have this issue and never called in to report it. I recommend calling their support to report the issue. Tivo Customer Support Community The more people who call in to report it will make it a higher priority for them to fix it.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Having the same issue with one of my Bolts. Not sure if the issue is the mobile app version or the latest Hydra version


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Not sure if this is practical for you. But I did a clear and delete everything on my one box and it registered fine


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Out of curiosity. Are the bolts you guys are trying to activate newer and made by Arris(would say it on the box)


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

compnurd said:


> Out of curiosity. Are the bolts you guys are trying to activate newer and made by Arris(would say it on the box)


I searched my box inside and out and the only thing it says about where it is made is "Made in Mexico". I don't see Arris anywhere on it.


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

compnurd said:


> Not sure if this is practical for you. But I did a clear and delete everything on my one box and it registered fine


Thanks, but I'm hoping not to have to delete all my shows that are recorded and transferred from my old TiVo Premiere.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Joshgs said:


> I searched my box inside and out and the only thing it says about where it is made is "Made in Mexico". I don't see Arris anywhere on it.


Sorry Should have said on the box it came in


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Adding @TiVo_Ted to this


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

compnurd said:


> Sorry Should have said on the box it came in


That is what I meant, I searched the box the TiVo was packaged in with the cables and such.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

OK I did some screwing around with one box, and it seems this is NOT isolated to TE4.. I dropped one box down to TE3 and the issue persists... So it is def. something back end related with Tivo


----------



## kampers (Dec 21, 2018)

New TiVo customer here... Same problem here with a brand new Bolt Vox 1TB. On multiple mobile devices, both iOS and Android, the apps get stuck in streaming setup on "Step 2: Checking Activation Status". It's been like that since I installed the TiVo a few weeks ago. Everything else is working well so far. Notably, even streaming on the web from online.tivo.com works.

(My TiVo was indeed manufactured by Arris but I don't know if that matters. Model R84910V. I ordered it directly from TiVo.com.)

I emailed TiVo support and they also had me restart everything and delete/reinstall the app. That didn't work. I filed a response to the ticket five days ago but haven't heard back yet. Is that normal? Should I call instead? (If anybody from TiVo is reading, it's case #08453010.)

Under "Device Preferences" in my account at tivo.com, both "Video sharing" and "Enable video downloads" are enabled for the device.

The TiVo is online and has been making successful service connections. The /sysinfo page (at http://x.x.x.x:49152/sysinfo) says "Streaming State: PreconditionFailed" on the main page. On the "Service" tab, it reads:

Sharing Certificate: Unknown undefined
Media Access Key: Unknown undefined
Secure HLS Data: Not Available
Https Certificate: Available
Service Level: C
Service Streaming: Enabled
System Time: OK​


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

kampers said:


> New TiVo customer here... Same problem here with a brand new Bolt Vox 1TB. On multiple mobile devices, both iOS and Android, the apps get stuck in streaming setup on "Step 2: Checking Activation Status". It's been like that since I installed the TiVo a few weeks ago. Everything else is working well so far. Notably, even streaming on the web from online.tivo.com works.
> 
> (My TiVo was indeed manufactured by Arris but I don't know if that matters. Model R84910V. I ordered it directly from TiVo.com.)
> 
> ...


When I called yesterday they said it was a known issue. I am hoping @TiVo_Ted can chime in here and do something. This is something Margaret would have had fixed in a couple of hours


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

TiVo just called me and the tech asked me a few questions about my issue, nothing that I hadn't told previous TiVo support techs before. He said the streaming setup errors were a known issue and that they are working on it. I asked about the errors on the To Do List on online.tivo.com and he said that it was an unrelated issue. I pointed out that other support techs said the same issue was causing both problems. He said he thought they were different issues, but he would note it on my ticket. Hopefully they fix these issues soon.


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

@Joshgs Thanks for posting. I too had spent the past hour trying to get the iOS app Streaming Setup process to get past the activation status check. I forced a service connection (at least twice) and that did nothing. At least I didn't spend several more hours trying everything under the sun when it's a known problem. (Disappointing just the same.)

I had also used Tivo Online to transfer my OnePass settings from my old Premier to new BOLT. However, I hadn't looked at the To Do List until I read your post. I too am seeing the "Check Network Connection/Please make sure your box is connected to your home network, then try again." error on the BOLT. It appears it can connect to the Premier fine although I had deleted all of the OnePass settings in the prior step so it just says "There are no shows scheduled to record. You can find shows by searching, using the Guide, or browsing TV and movies." now. It also appears that I can transfer shows between them (they both list recordings) but I didn't start doing so yet.

@kampers Yes, I also online streamed via the Tivo Online site before I even tried to run the iOS app setup process and it worked fine. (Still does. The only goofy thing I noticed is that once I started streaming a show that was listed under "All Shows", when I went back I could only find it under "Partially Watched". Is "All Shows" not really all shows??? :-/ )

@compnurd Yes, my box says "made by Arris".


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

The todo list seems to be a bigger bug effecting everyone on TE4. There is no issue with TE3. I suspect this streaming issue is something stupid of TSN’s not being in or feeding into the correct bucket to approve it.


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

So I tried to schedule a test transfer from my HD XL to BOLT via Tivo Online. Nothing has happened in the past 12 hours. I've found numerous posts about this here of course but this is one particular topic that I couldn't find a definite recent answer to. So I'll ask again, circa last few days of 2018... Should Tivo Online be able to trigger a transfer like this or not? Am I basically stuck keeping my old Tivo around until I have watched 100+ hours of recorded programming? 

As a long outstanding Tivo customer (and at times, advocate), each step in the upgrade process continues to make this a rather aggravating customer experience. :-( 
(And I thought the way they handled their "Family and Friends" sale so poorly was nearly the "last straw" in my mind. Now I'm "lucky" enough to have a new model that has basically the same -usable- features of my first Tivo from 15 years ago? >:-/ )


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

brian163 said:


> So I tried to schedule a test transfer from my HD XL to BOLT via Tivo Online. Nothing has happened in the past 12 hours.


I wish I could give you a more definitive answer, but I have a Series 4. Transfer to TE4 usually start within 1 second. If your new Bolt is empty and those programs are important, you could rollback the Bolt and transfer the old way. But maybe someone else will post a better suggestion.

BTW, that use of "schedule" seems out of place. Online puts an entry into the Bolt's TDL and it starts. When it works.


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

I was able to transfer all of my recorded shows from my old Tivo Premiere 4 to my Bolt VOX 3TB from online.tivo.com > Manage > Transfer Recordings. It started immediately and took almost a day to finish. This was back around the 1st or 2nd of December.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Joshgs said:


> Tivo support had me restart my Tivo multiple times, restart my Verizon Fios router two times and delete and re-install the iOS app twice. None of that worked. It was after all that he mentioned that over 140 people have reported this issue. This was over 2 weeks ago. I wonder how many hundreds or thousands of people have this issue and never called in to report it. I recommend calling their support to report the issue. Tivo Customer Support Community The more people who call in to report it will make it a higher priority for them to fix it.


They always tell you to reset no matter what the problem


----------



## mtoy (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm suddenly having this problem too. Here is something weird I noticed in my iOs app: go to settings, system info, full system information... What does it say after Streaming State? Mine says "Precondition Failed". I don't know what it used to say, but it wasn't anything about failure. My TIVO Bolt was bought in July. I never ended up getting the streaming to work with iOS (spent many many hours with support, still couldn't stream), but I could stream on android. Now suddenly I can't stream anything, and the iOs app setup is getting stuck instead of just giving me an error. I think it's because of the Precondition Failed thing.


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

Mine says "PreconditionFailed" as well.


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

Mine as well. I had to travel this weekend so I took the low effort path of DM'ing Tivo Support over Twitter. So far nothing other than the basic questions. I realize I'm probably talking to frontline support reps but at least I've established a point in time reference to my complaint. I don't see how Tivo doesn't owe us some kind of a refund on a service that isn't functioning. I'll escalate my problem to phone support when I have time later in the week.


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

So I pointed out that several new BOLT users were reporting this issue in the forum. They asked for my TSN (which I had already provided in a previous response) and the response they sent was nothing more than a dump of random diagnostic steps, not even well organized or presented in a meaningful way:

"Thank you. For now, we suggest to do these troubleshooting steps: 

•Uninstall app 
•Turn off wifi 
•Turn off mobile device 
•Unplug host DVR 
•Reboot network 
•Re-plug DVR 
•Force Connect twice 
•Toggle Remote Network Control 
•Force Connect 
•Turn on mobile device 
•Reinstall app. Please let us know if these help."

I wrote back and said, "These do not help. The problem needs to be escalated to level 2 support or engineering."

It's like shouting into a well and expecting anything more than an echo. As a company, Tivo should be embarrassed that an issue effecting multiple customers can't garner a more professional response than this.


----------



## firesuppagent (Dec 6, 2007)

purchased a new Bolt Vox, and am running into the same issue. I hope this gets fixed soon, I've been a loyal TiVo owner since 2001! (Oh, the dial tone days!)


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

I just noticed that on the Tivo Online website http://online.tivo.com, My Shows are not showing and the Guide is not showing, both are blank.


----------



## mtoy (Mar 17, 2008)

Joshgs said:


> I just noticed that on the Tivo Online website http://online.tivo.com, My Shows are not showing and the Guide is not showing, both are blank.


Yup, mine too.


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

Among those of us having the Streaming Setup issue, is your BOLT setup to use wireless, ethernet, or MoCA (ethernet+MoCA)? If MoCA, is the BOLT in question setup to be a client or bridge?

Mine was setup as a MoCA bridge (first time I'm using MoCA). Thinking of switching back to just ethernet tomorrow to see if that changes anything. (I'm having other issues with the BOLT not seeing my Tivo HD XL and Tivo HD even though they can see (and transfer from) the BOLT. So I'm going to test anyway.)


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

brian163 said:


> Among those of us having the Streaming Setup issue, is your BOLT setup to use wireless, ethernet, or MoCA (ethernet+MoCA)? If MoCA, is the BOLT in question setup to be a client or bridge?
> 
> Mine was setup as a MoCA bridge (first time I'm using MoCA). Thinking of switching back to just ethernet tomorrow to see if that changes anything. (I'm having other issues with the BOLT not seeing my Tivo HD XL and Tivo HD even though they can see (and transfer from) the BOLT. So I'm going to test anyway.)


Ethernet + Moca. But I tried Ethernet only and still no luck


----------



## Csand (Oct 18, 2018)

I have had the same problem since mid October. Tivo technical support is the worst!


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

brian163 said:


> Among those of us having the Streaming Setup issue, is your BOLT setup to use wireless, ethernet, or MoCA (ethernet+MoCA)? If MoCA, is the BOLT in question setup to be a client or bridge?
> 
> Mine was setup as a MoCA bridge (first time I'm using MoCA). Thinking of switching back to just ethernet tomorrow to see if that changes anything. (I'm having other issues with the BOLT not seeing my Tivo HD XL and Tivo HD even though they can see (and transfer from) the BOLT. So I'm going to test anyway.)


Mine is ethernet only.


----------



## Csand (Oct 18, 2018)

Mine is MoCa


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Tried WiFi, Ethernet, and MOCA.


----------



## teavaux (Jun 29, 2007)

kampers said:


> Same problem here with a brand new Bolt Vox 1TB. On multiple mobile devices, both iOS and Android, the apps get stuck in streaming setup on "Step 2: Checking Activation Status". It's been like that since I installed the TiVo a few weeks ago. Everything else is working well so far. Notably, even streaming on the web from online.tivo.com works.


I have the same issue too - my old Bolt streamed fine (before it died and needed to be exchanged), but my "new" 500GB Bolt is having the exact same issue.


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

I don't come by often, but the real information is always here. Hi again, TCF!

My holiday gift to myself this year was a bunch of new electronics for the new apartment I just moved into. So, of course, that included a new BOLT VOX box to replace the Roamio Plus. Aaaaaaand of course I have hit this issue as well: precondition failed on the stream, not finishing set up from the mobile app. I have a "Made By Arris" text on the packaging box of my 1TB (Cable Only) unit connected with Ethernet. Everything else is working lovely with it so far.

My TiVo Roamio has been stable for a while and I haven't been kept in the loop -- does it help to have more people reporting to support, or is it generally a waste of time if you already saw it being discussed on here?

Thanks everyone, and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

I recommend that everyone with the issue contact TiVo support. The more users complaining about it and asking for a credit should push them to fix it faster.


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't help but wonder how many people this may be working for new out of the box. Are there really not many Tivo users that stream to mobile devices? I'm hoping Tivo sold more than a few dozens units over the holiday considering their "Friends and Family" sale supposedly ran out of stock of the top model on the first day....


----------



## Molterd (Dec 10, 2018)

Interestingly (I Hope) I just received a replacement 500G Bolt (mine had a HDMI output failure). Device feeds 2 others over MOCA. Streaming was working perfectly with the previous unit, and now not working. No change in the wiring, configuration, or anything else in the home. Feeds to the minis still work. Feeds to ios or browser based viewing not working at all. Hanging just as described. PreconditionFailed.

Dave


----------



## aww181 (Sep 15, 2006)

Adding another voice. I came to the board because I cannot play through the web interface in chrome. The android app is working for me. I reported to Tivo a week ago and they said their team is working on the issue with the web interface.


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

aww181 said:


> Adding another voice. I came to the board because I cannot play through the web interface in chrome. The android app is working for me. I reported to Tivo a week ago and they said their team is working on the issue with the web interface.


@aww181 Thank you for your sharing your input. However, note that the folks on this thread have experienced not being able to setup their new Tivos using the Streaming Setup in the iOS or Android apps. Your report appears to be a different issue and may warrant a new thread here in the forums.


----------



## hankuro (Nov 7, 2009)

aww181 said:


> Adding another voice. I came to the board because I cannot play through the web interface in chrome. The android app is working for me. I reported to Tivo a week ago and they said their team is working on the issue with the web interface.


I had been successfully streaming to iPad Pro from both Bolt and Bolt+ for many months. Recently (last week) Bolt died and was replaced and I could not longer stream from it. Bolt+ streaming still worked. Now (yesterday) Bolt+ got hard drive failure and is now waiting to be replaced.

On phone with tech support for another hour trying to connect to Refurbished (and downgraded) Bolt. Uninstall APP, reboot everything and finally tech says it is a "known issue" and their team is working on a fix 24/7. TIVO Minis connect fine to Bolt but iPad Pro streaming refuses to activate despite many attempts.


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

Update on my issue: after a set of links to things I'd already tried in the first e-mail from support, today I received a second e-mail saying they had re-enabled the streaming feature on my box, however I'm away from the box until this weekend so won't be able to retry set-up until then. However, using my VPN I can check the Stream's status and it is now "Ready" and no longer "PreconditionFailed", so it just might work. I'll update again after I actually try the magic set-up on the box.


----------



## hankuro (Nov 7, 2009)

RoanokeHokie said:


> Update on my issue: after a set of links to things I'd already tried in the first e-mail from support, today I received a second e-mail saying they had re-enabled the streaming feature on my box, however I'm away from the box until this weekend so won't be able to retry set-up until then. However, using my VPN I can check the Stream's status and it is now "Ready" and no longer "PreconditionFailed", so it just might work. I'll update again after I actually try the magic set-up on the box.


IT'S WORKING!!!

Now - does anyone know how to turn off closed captioning on CNN, MSNBC, FOX and most stations? I tried everything including 'turning off closed captioning' everywhere. But it stays on.


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

Mine now says "Ready" and streaming setup was successful. I tried about 15 minutes ago and it failed, but now it is working! I still can't view My Shows on Tivo Online or view my ToDo list though.


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

RoanokeHokie said:


> Update on my issue: after a set of links to things I'd already tried in the first e-mail from support, today I received a second e-mail saying they had re-enabled the streaming feature on my box, however I'm away from the box until this weekend so won't be able to retry set-up until then. However, using my VPN I can check the Stream's status and it is now "Ready" and no longer "PreconditionFailed", so it just might work. I'll update again after I actually try the magic set-up on the box.


So your setup may be different, however, I thought I'd mention that I too was away from home during a point in this ordeal and I was able to connect to my home VPN via my i-Device (iPad) and run Streaming Setup. It failed due to the backend problems but my point is that the activation process is on the mobile device itself so if you have a VPN you may be able to set it up remotely.


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

Working now for me as well. Thanks to @RoanokeHokie, @hankuro, and @Joshgs for posting an update. I sort of grew tired of picking up my iPad over the past few days, only to try and be disappointed again. So I was just hitting refresh on this thread once a day hoping from good news from someone. ;-)

There has been no sign of life from anyone at Tivo on this thread but I am happy they fixed it. Terrible communication on the issue (they could learn A LOT from companies like Phillips, Ecobee, and others that do an excellent good job of getting the word out on service issues via their social media feeds) but happier now that I'm getting what I paid for!


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

Joshgs said:


> Mine now says "Ready" and streaming setup was successful. I tried about 15 minutes ago and it failed, but now it is working! I still can't view My Shows on Tivo Online or view my ToDo list though.


I never lost the ability to view My Shows, however, as a point of reference my previously blank To Do List and Recording Activity screens on Tivo Online are now finally showing content for the first time since I setup my new BOLT VOX.

Do you happen to have any content/ad blockers running in your browser? I actually saw a problem with loading a few of the Tivo Online pages previously until I disabled my blocker.


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

On Tivo Online, My Shows and To Do List are now working.


----------



## teavaux (Jun 29, 2007)

brian163 said:


> Working now for me as well. Thanks to @RoanokeHokie, @hankuro, and @Joshgs for posting an update. I sort of grew tired of picking up my iPad over the past few days, only to try and be disappointed again. So I was just hitting refresh on this thread once a day hoping from good news from someone. ;-)
> 
> There has been no sign of life from anyone at Tivo on this thread but I am happy they fixed it. Terrible communication on the issue (they could learn A LOT from companies like Phillips, Ecobee, and others that do an excellent good job of getting the word out on service issues via their social media feeds) but happier now that I'm getting what I paid for!


It's working for me now --- off to update my support case on Tivo.com to let them know I'm all set


----------



## bjstick (Jan 30, 2018)

After some more testing it appears that it's only CBS (WGME) that I'm not able to stream recordings from. Unfortunately that was the channel I was testing with because I never thought it could be a channel thing given the errors. Very strange as this isn't even a Copy Once channel.


----------



## hankuro (Nov 7, 2009)

brian163 said:


> Working now for me as well. Thanks to @RoanokeHokie, @hankuro, and @Joshgs for posting an update. I sort of grew tired of picking up my iPad over the past few days, only to try and be disappointed again. So I was just hitting refresh on this thread once a day hoping from good news from someone. ;-)
> 
> There has been no sign of life from anyone at Tivo on this thread but I am happy they fixed it. Terrible communication on the issue (they could learn A LOT from companies like Phillips, Ecobee, and others that do an excellent good job of getting the word out on service issues via their social media feeds) but happier now that I'm getting what I paid for!


TiVo support called me to confirm that all was working 100%. I told them I was 50% working as I could stream from my Kitchen Bolt but not from Home Theater Bolt Vox 3TB. They had me reboot TiVo. Go through that wonderful CONNECTION sequence 2 X's. Reboot IOS device (iPad Pro) and go through SETTING to Streaming set up. Now I can stream from both Bolts.

I was very impressed with TiVo support follow-up.


----------



## GDaddyof3 (Jan 12, 2019)

I had the same issue (unable to complete streaming setup on my iPhone X). Tried again randomly from home and still wouldn’t work. Turned off cellular data so only connection was to WiFi. First time it failed again. Retired and it made it partway through setup but said I had exceeded 12 devices. Have me the option to reset, which I did. Failed again. Retired and it completed. Not sure why or if anything changed in the software or box but I’m not complaining as it’s now working like a charm as intended.


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

brian163 said:


> So your setup may be different, however, I thought I'd mention that I too was away from home during a point in this ordeal and I was able to connect to my home VPN via my i-Device (iPad) and run Streaming Setup. It failed due to the backend problems but my point is that the activation process is on the mobile device itself so if you have a VPN you may be able to set it up remotely.


The setup over VPN didn't work for me (probably something in the VPN config), but once I was back on the same network as the BOLT VOX setup completed in a snap and everything looks good now!


----------



## Joshgs (Dec 19, 2018)

I just called TiVo customer service to ask for the credit to my account that was promised after the issue was fixed. Once they reviewed the notes associated with the case number from when I first reported the problem (Dec 2nd) they gave me a refund for 2 months of service back to my credit card.


----------

